# Paypal currency conversion?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If im paying a BUISNESS paypal account, from my PERSONAL paypal account...

If the business im paying is in the U.S do I need to use the currency difference so the business gets the proper amount? (Im from Canada).

Never used a paypal account before so I don't have a clue...


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have never had a problem using paypal to pay for Items in another country they usally calculate the exchange rate


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So you do have to pay the exchange rate? Should I use the calculator they have and send the correct amount before I start the process to pay, or do it as im paying? is there a diff?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

*How do I transfer funds between currencies?*


<DL class=dataSet><DT class=label><LABEL>Question : </LABEL><DT class=label><LABEL>Answer : </LABEL><DD>You can transfer some or all of your l balance from one currency to another. 

Here’s how: 


Log in to your PayPal account.
Click *Profile* at the top of the page.
Click *Currency Balances* under Financial Information.
Enter the amount to convert in the Currency Exchange field.
Choose a currency to convert to.
Click *Calculate* to preview the conversion results.
Click *Review Exchange* to accept the conversion.
Confirm the transfer by clicking *Exchange Currency*.
Currency conversions are not available for PayPal accounts in Argentina, Brazil, and Malaysia. </DD></DL>
Hope this helps you out , was'nt sure how to explain it (From the paypal Help page )


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright thanks. Thats seems kinda complicated tho considering I don't know what half those words mean lol. Can I just send the money with the currenct difference on my side and will it be converted automatically once the seller receives it?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I had to send to send the money in USD and then it charged me with the currency difference in Canadian. Also if using a credit card it is %2 charge or so for paypal. Ordered an 840 DSC stg 1 with some extra stuff for about $1550, ended up costing me $1703.00.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It does the exchange for you, just send the $$ and it will send the correct amount in any currency, using Canadian Dollars.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I got another question. When I set up my paypal I made it for just sending money (A buyer or something?) Can I still receive money and if so is it possible to transfer the paypal funds to VISA?(Credit Card) or do I need to have a bank account attached to receive money?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> I got another question. When I set up my paypal I made it for just sending money (A buyer or something?) Can I still receive money and if so is it possible to transfer the paypal funds to VISA?(Credit Card) or do I need to have a bank account attached to receive money?


 
Yes, you can collect $$ but it will stay in your paypal account unless you send it to your own bank account.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So you can't put it onto your visa then. Kk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can probably pay off your visa w/ your paypal, if you can pay your visa bill online.

You can always get a paypal card, for free. It's a mastercard, but then you'd have a card tied to your paypal account that you can use anywhere mastercard is accepted. Use it as debit or CC.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I asked because I was going to sell 2 front axles on here, but I need the money back into my hand because VFJ won't take paypal from anywhere but the U.S and I have to use western union to order muzzy super pros... And about the cards ive never seen a paypal card, Ill keep trying to sell them locally but nobody around here breaks axles cause they all run stock tires. If I can't sell me then ill have to connect it to my dads bank account.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> So you can't put it onto your visa then. Kk


Never tried.


----------

